# Compaq Presario R3000 Shuts down Unexpectedly



## MSM0075 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a Compaq Presario R3000 AMD WinXP that was givin to me by my brother in law. Hard drive was shot so I bought a new one and Installed fresh copy of WindowsXP using the compaq disc that was provided. It has been working fine for days untill the other day when I was using it and it randomly turned off. No blue screen or anything. I turned it back on. Windows booted fine. Once I got to the windows log in screen I heard the fan kick on loud and shut down. Tried booting again, Same problem. Came back to it in a few hours, it was fine. Seems to be overheating....I thought this untill I started it up cold one day after sitting for days and it did the same thing, Windows log in, fan kicks on, shuts down. Sometimes after turning it back on it will work fine...I don't get it!


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 7, 2010)

How's safe mode work?  Or if you could get a copy of Linux, try booting to it from a CD and check if the problems persist.


----------



## MSM0075 (Mar 9, 2010)

The_Other_One said:


> How's safe mode work?  Or if you could get a copy of Linux, try booting to it from a CD and check if the problems persist.



Never had a problem in safe mode..


----------



## MSM0075 (Mar 24, 2010)

The notebook seems to be working okay latley. I don't use it everyday, Its my backup/spare...What else should I check for??


----------



## blazin8556 (Mar 24, 2010)

from what i am reading about some of these laptops. you may want to check the heatsink and how it is connected to the board. i am finding information on a design flaw that has allowed the heatsink to become loose. also before that, make sure that your battery is in decent condition. i have also found info that shows that faulty or bad batteries can make it shut down. but i would lean toward the heatsink because of the laptops actions.


----------



## MSM0075 (Mar 25, 2010)

blazin8556 said:


> from what i am reading about some of these laptops. you may want to check the heatsink and how it is connected to the board. i am finding information on a design flaw that has allowed the heatsink to become loose. also before that, make sure that your battery is in decent condition. i have also found info that shows that faulty or bad batteries can make it shut down. but i would lean toward the heatsink because of the laptops actions.



I have had this whole notebook apart before to fix power cord connector and Wi-Fi button on side getting jambed inside, perhpas I'll add more heatsink. If that dosn't work, I'm selling it. AS-IS

Also. I do have two batterys for the laptop...Never thought that could be the problem. I do notice that It dosn't matter if its pluged in or not. it will still accur.


----------



## tlc3cables (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds like the classic R3000 power jack problem...

NEW DESIGN!!! 

Simple new alternative solution to the Compaq Presario power jack issue with a new adaptor that utilizes the expansion port can be found here on our website: 

http://www.presarioportpower.com/ 

Or on eBay: 

http://myworld.ebay.com/tlc3cables/ 


OR visit tlc3cables on youtube: NEW VIDEO! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ACiFxJPfQ 


tlc3cables is very happy to announce the introduction of a new and completely redesigned adaptor for the r3000 expansion port problem. The new adaptor is vastly improved in both quality and stability. Come visit our website and watch the newest youtube video of this product. 
Thank you!


----------



## ericpen6 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the same laptop and had the same problem. My cooling fans were clogged with dust bunnies, I removed them and used compressed air to clean them out. No more problems, and the dust that came out was substantial. Kinda nasty. Good luck hope this helps


----------

